# Chicken pox while on IVF cycle?



## AllisonT

Hi there,

I am just starting a donor egg IVF cycle and have come down with suspected chicken pox. Dr has taken some blood tests to confirm but results are going to be at least a couple of days. I am only in the early stages of cycle and have been down regulating since Tuesday only. Dr has suggested I should delay my treatment until I have recovered but as its a donor egg cycle it would obviously affect others (alturistic donor and 2nd recipient) so I dont know what to do. I have called the clicnic and am waiting fotr them to come back to me. What are the risks and issues? 

Thanks,
Alli
x


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

I'm sorry, but I can't really help you much with this.  I don't think it would have very many risks, as your eggs wouldn't be affected, there isn't an embryo yet, so no development would be affected.  However, this is only my guess,

Sorry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## AllisonT

Emilycaitlin,

Thanks for your post. I think I am inclined to agree with you. If it were using my own eggs I think I would cancel. My clinic say they will check with the doctor next week but say I cant be scanned in the meantime because of risk of passing it on to others. They say I can either drop out and await another donor or I could proceed and freeze my embryos for insertion later on. I think on it for a couple od days. 

Thanks
Alli
x


----------

